# Anyone wanna see a video of Lexi??



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, I had no idea this website existed, so here goes!!
I think we should all do this, it's so neat being able to see people's precious babies! :love5: 

So here's Lexi, my boyfriend and I are at my mums new flat (it's a mess, she's just moved in!) and she was in a really hyper playful mood as usual.


cimg4353.avi


N.B - excuse the horrible carpet, the previous owners lived there for 25 years and my mum has not had a chance to replace it yet lol.


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

I dont think zippyvideo's works for me  - it just keeps on saying connecting grrrrrrrrr :evil:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

You have to let it do the connecting thing for a good minute or two. 
Keep trying, might take a wee while, it did for me :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Omg :shock: he is even more gorgeous in the flesh and he is so small - he's got the zoomies! i love zoomie time - i think its hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Haha! 

Yesterday she was doing zoomies for about ten minutes and was panting for the first time! She had a big drink of water and then started up again lol.
I love zoomies too...


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

yh my deano does it - i cant wait to get a short haired! my sister is on the look out! lol, deano has morning zoomies and night zoomies! he will go in the garden and run in circles as fast as he can! he's a funny dog! lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Awwww puppies - they are so much fun -really makes me want another , Iona lexi is adorable


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww thankyou! 
Get another puppy Clare!! Hehe :lol: 

Faye - Deano looks so teeny when you give him a stroke!

EEEEEEEEEKKKK!!
I just prized out a small square piece of clear plastic from her mouth :shock: 
Sure they're cute, but boy are they hard to keep track off 24/7!
That could've been another disaster, she swallowed thread from her rope toy the other day and threw up :roll: 
So I took the toy away.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That looks great! It's so funny to see her zooming back and forth like a maniac. What a little ham! :lol:


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

lexi is such a cutie pie!
i luv it when she dashes to the camera!!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I like it when he tries to attack the camara lol! with his little paw! awww


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

so darn cute!!! That was a good idea, another member did it also, I think we should all do it too


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh my gosh! That is so cute! I love chi zoomies!  

I think we may have all found our new obsession. I'm going to have to give this video thing a try. 8)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww lexi is soooooo pretty !!! please post more videos  

kisses nat


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That...was the most adorable thing I have seen all day!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OH MY! That was sooooooooo cute!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG I love these videos!! We all have to do this...so coool!!  

she is so cute....zooooooooommmm!!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

ZOOMIES! So cute! I saw you got nibbled too!


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

awww that is adorable. she looks as mad as zola. hes just finished going totally insane


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

lol how funny!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: Lexi is so dang cute! I love watching her race back and forth. Adorable!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my gosh, soooo cute!!!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

ooooooooooooooh! makes me want a puppy!! 

SO DARN CUTE!


----------

